# Poseidon region 2 DVD



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

By Ashbe

Well what a mix of remakes we’ve had this year, most of us have ether loathed this disaster adventure of about a “rouge wave” capsizing an ocean liner named Poseidon. Directed by Wolfgang Petersen, returns to sea once again with hits like Das Boat and The Perfect Storm, and with cast that includes Kurt Russell, Josh Lucas Emmy Rossum and Richard Dreyfuss are fighting for survival under great odds.

Pacing of the film moves along very fast, with some remarkable action sequences and some rather grim scenes of violence some of which made me cringe.

*Image: *Framed in the 2.35:1 aspect ratio, and who don’t pay any attention towards the technical status of the film on the DVD casing where it states the film is in W/S 1.78:1, someone clearly misprinted the information. Interior sequences have a somewhat, Closter phobic especially in the air vents, not the kinder place you would like to find yourself in, lighting is very cool looking as too is the set-design very impressive looking. Skin tone look natural as too is sharpness, 

*Sound: *Wylie Stateman and the re-recoding mixers Gregg Rudloff John T. Reitz and Cory Mandel, have produced a rollercoaster ride six-track Dolby Stereo digital surround mix that will push your home cinema to the limits within technical restraints, fronts have occasional dialogue panning while maintaining strong intelligible centre front throughout all the loud sound effects of cascading crashing water and erupting explosions, how they got all those screaming people was nicely captured.

Split-surrounds have lots of movement with 3-dimensional sound imaging of water surrounding the viewer as it slowly moves around your ears. Centre back and height surrounds totally make it close all around you, while having an openness to the surrounds.

LFE.1 don’t expect the LFE.1 to cut in until the first appearance of the rouge wave, the deep low end starts lifting up down at 25Hz and grandly adds onto the sub bass extension with a whooping 110dbc! I was tempted to give it a 6db boost on sub bass extension and LFE.1, but as the film moved along, the depth of the LFE.1 just gets deeper and deeper with loudness so don’t be too tempted unless your sub bass can handle the high levels. 

*In a word: *Now having seen the original many times over, I have to say don’t turn your nose up at this one, it really works as a thrilling adventure ride, but if you what to revisit the original, “Oh My”.

Extras: Poseidon: A Ship on a Soundstage: Making a Modern Adventure Movie.
Theatrical Trailer

*Technical details *

Certificate: 12

Region 2 

Aspect ratio: scope 2.35:1 Panavision® (anamorphic enhanced) 

Colour: Technicolor® 

Running time 94 minutes

Cinema sound realise: 35mm Dolby Stereo (SR-D) dts, SDDS

DVD sound realise: Dolby 5.1 with (split-surrounds)

Year of realise: 2006

DVD year of realise: 2006

*Ratings *

Picture 10/10

Sound 10/10

Overall rating 9/10

Presentational playback

*Fader: 0db THX reference level *

Sound system: JBL 

Sound indicator: Dolby 5.1

Maximum loudness: 110dbc!


----------

